# Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen



## HeMaDiHo (24. März 2017)

Guten Tag,
mein Sohn würde gerne Angeln. Wir überlegen nun, ob wir ihm einen Erlaubnisschein für Jugentliche ohne Prüfung holen. Damit kann er dann schon mal an den Vereinsterminen für Kinder teilnehmen. Mit dem Schein darf er nur Angeln, wenn ein Erwachsener mit Erlaubnisschein dabei ist. Und da steckt nun das Problem:

Ich habe rein gar nichts mit dem Angeln am Hut. (Bitte nicht schlagen. |supergri )

Ev. kann ihn noch mal ein Bekannter mitnehmen. Und wenn er dann 7 bis 8 mal im Jahr zum Angeln kommt, reicht es für den Anfang.
Doch jetzt benötigt er noch eine Ausrüstung. Viele Fachbegriffe sagen mir halt nichts und daher würde ich ein fertiges Set kaufen. Allerdings soll es auch keines für 100€ werden. Denn nur zum "ausprobieren" wenn es ihm doch keinen Spaß macht wird es sonst zu kostspielig. 

Er ist etwas 125cm groß. 
Wegen der Angelart hier mal der Text aus der Erlaubnis: (Das habe ich schon mal gelernt, das es unterschiedliche Angelarten und Rutenarten gibt)


> Es dürfen täglich insgesamt nur 3 maßige Fische der Arten Hecht, Zander, Karpfen, Schleie und Forelle gefangen und mitgenommen werden!
> Zugelassene Fanggeräte:
> 2 Ruten auf Friedfisch mit je 1 Haken
> Dem Inhaber dieser Fischereierlaubnis ist das Angeln auf Raubfisch mit Köderfisch, Blinker und sonstigen künstlichen Ködern nicht gestattet.


Auch gibt es so viele verschiedene Angelshops im Internet. Da bin ich bei der Auswahl total überfordert. Es soll ja nicht gleich der letzte Schund sein. Aber auch länger wie eine Angelsitzung halten. 

Hätte da mal ein paar Beispiellinks, was ich so gefunden habe. 
https://www.decathlon.de/angelset-u-fish-sea-240-id_8350930.html
https://www.decathlon.de/angelset-essential-tele-240-id_8237127.html
https://www.amazon.de/Berger-Angelset-Sportfischer-Passh%C3%BClle-Anf%C3%A4ngerset/dp/B001JSWN3O?SubscriptionId=AKIAIKOHFALUJCKC3KXQ&tag=preisvergleich_de_yahoo-21&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001JSWN3O&https://www.amazon.de/Ultrasport-Teleskopangelset-Tele-Classic-180/dp/B007SRY3CE?SubscriptionId=AKIAIKOHFALUJCKC3KXQ&tag=preisvergleich_de_yahoo-21&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B007SRY3CE&
https://www.amazon.de/Physionics-Angelset-Angelausr%C3%BCstung-komplette-Grundausstattung/dp/B01CHY3AP8?SubscriptionId=AKIAIKOHFALUJCKC3KXQ&tag=preisvergleich_de_yahoo-21&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01CHY3AP8&


Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand einen guten Tipp hat, was wir kaufen sollten. Am liebsten einen direkten Einkaufstipp mit Link, da ich wie gesagt keine Ahnung von dem Thema habe.

Falls noch "Kleinkram" benötigt wird, das kann man dann bestimmt noch besorgen. Wichtig ist erst mal die Rute.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## daci7 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*



HeMaDiHo schrieb:


> [...]Falls noch "Kleinkram" benötigt wird, das kann man dann bestimmt noch besorgen. Wichtig ist erst mal die Rute.
> 
> Gruß
> Holger



Unterschätz das mal bitte nicht - der "Kleinkram" kostet meist wesentlich mehr als die grobe Hardware 

Für die allerersten Gehversuche würd ich dem Lütten einfach 'ne Stippe in die Hand drücken - dazu brauchste dann nur ein paar Fertigmontagen kaufen, ein paar Posen, eine Schachtel Schrotbleie und ein Mäppchen Haken. Zusammen mit Messer, Hakenlöser und Kescher biste schon recht gut gerüstet.
Alles zusammen kriegste für 50€ in jedem Angelladen.
Grüße,
David


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Wo wohnt denn ihr?


----------



## HeMaDiHo (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Niedersachsen. In einem kleinen Ort ohne Angelladen. ;-)


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

ok .. das ist zu weit weg um ihn mal mitzunehmen #t


----------



## O_Weser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Hmm... Niedersachsen ist ziemlich groß. Wenn Du evtl. mal ein wenig genauer werden könntest (Adresse ist jetzt nicht unbedingt nötig..|bla, würde sich evtl. wirklich jemand finden, der Deinen Lütten mal mit ans Wasser nimmt.

Ich habe auch schon des öfteren mal die Kinder der Nachbarn mit ans Wasser genommen und denen ne Kopfrute in die Hand gedrückt... meistens sogar mit Erfolg!
Beim letzten Ausflug mit unserem Nachbarssohn konnte er an der Stippe nen schönen Barsch, ne Bachforelle und nen Aal (40cm) verhaften... Er war zwar im ersten Moment etwas enttäuscht, dass wir seinen Fang nur fotografieren konnten und die Fische dann wieder schwimmen ließen. 
Aber als ich ihm dann erklärt habe, was es mit Schonmaßen genau auf sich hat, hat er es verstanden und will dann nochmal mitkommen, wenn die drei Fische größer sind...


----------



## Inni (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Vorige Woche hab es beim Lidl Angelkram. Schau mal nach ob da noch was da ist. So ein Set wird für den Anfang reichen.


----------



## u-see fischer (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Die beiden Decathlon Sets taugen in meinen Augen rein Garnichts, die Links zu Amazon funktionieren bei mir nicht.

 Habe verstanden das 100,-€ erstmal zu viel ist, wo liegt denn die Schmerzgrenze? Würde einem Anfänger immer zu einem individuell zusammen gestelltem Set raten, habe selber noch kein Komplettset gesehen, das ich mit gutem Gewissen weiter empfehlen würde/konnte.

 Suche mal nach Feeder- bzw. Winkelpickerrute, dazu eine passende Rolle mit 0,20 Monofiler Schnur. Mit diesen Ruten kann man mit Pose ebenso wie mit Grundblei oder Futterkorb angeln.


----------



## Stulle (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-allround-set-1--26414.html

Mit viel Raubfisch Zeug aber auch viel brauchbares.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

9 Jahre ist er also. Da würde ich mal keine speziellen Ruten, wie Picker und dergleichen empfehlen. Einfach eine robustere Spinnrute (bis 30 gr. WG), so um die zwei Meter mit einer soliden Stationärrolle mit 25er Mono und ein bisserl vom notwendigen Kleinzeug fürs Grund- und Posenangeln und vielleicht ein paar einfach Einleierkunstköder. Der Rest gibt sich dann ganz von alleine.


----------



## daci7 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Leute, der Jung hat keinen vollwertigen Schein sondern einen *Friedfischschein ohne Prüfung. *Damit darf der nicht Spinnfischen 
Um erstmal ein Gefühl zu kriegen, keine Langeweile zu bekommen und grundlegende Techniken (Anhieb, Loten, Lösen und Versorgen von Fischen) zu lernen würd ich den Kerl erstmal stippen lassen. 
Da merkt man recht schnell ob einem das Angeln überhaupt liegt oder ob das 'ne Schnapsidee war.

Wenns passt kann man die Stippe trotzdem noch über Jahre gut brauchen. Wenns nicht passt hat man eben nur ~40 Ocken in den Sand gesetzt. Diese Decathlon Sets würden in beiden Fällen nach nem halben Jahr Benutzung in die Tonne wandern und der Frust ist garantiert.


----------



## niersfischer93 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Besteht nicht die Möglichkeit sich von dem Bekannten beraten zu lassen, der deinen Kleinen mit ans Wasser nimmt? Falls nicht, würde ich ebenfalls zu einer Stipprute raten. Die ist recht günstig zu bekommen und stellt, denke ich, für viele Angler den Anfang des anglerischen Werdegangs dar. Zudem gibt es auch gute gebrauchte Angelausrüstung zu kaufen, die zum Probieren ausreichen sollte.


----------



## Localhorst (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Hi,

wie du siehst gibt es viele Meinungen. Hier meine: Mein Sohn (6 Jahre) hat letztens seine erste Rute bekommen. Eine 3m Stipprute (Das meint eine Rute ohne Rolle) und eine Fertigangel dazu (Das meint Schnur, eine Pose, das passende Blei und einen Haken). Die Fertigangel wird dann einfach auf die Länge der Rute gekürzt und oben an die Rute geknotet. Ein Wurm oder eine Made ist der klasische Köder und sollte in einem halbwegs normalen Gewässer auch den einen oder anderen kleinen Fang erlauben.

Hier mal ein Link zu einer Rute + Fertigangel (Die schaut aber schrecklich schlecht aus, aber die Rute ist immer noch preiswerter als die anderen Ruten)
Kinder Angel   5€

Dazu würde ich noch folgende drei Fertigangeln kaufen
3 Fertigangeln 5€

Die 3 weiteren Fertigangeln sind Reserve, wenn die erste im Baum gelandet ist   Solche Ruten und Fertigangeln findest du in jedem Angelshop bzw Onlineangelshop oder Amazon, soll keine Werbung für einen bestimmten sein.

Natürlich ist es langfristig besser die Angel selber zu montieren, das verlangt aber eine Mindestausrüstung an Schnur, Vorfächern, Blei,Schwimmern....

Ich würde den ersten Test erst einmal preiswert gestalten.

Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## LOCHI (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Wenn ich überlege was zuhause alles ungenutzt rumliegt was ich so oder so nicht mehr nutze.....
Schreib mir mal ne pn, das bekommen wir doch hin.
Vielleicht wäre das mal n trööt wert wer etwas für die Jugend abzugeben hat oder gibt es sowas hier?
Nur wie stellt man sicher das die Sachen immer in die richtigen Hände geraten #c

Zerfetzt mich nicht ich mein es nur gut!


----------



## hagel21 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Hallo,
Habe noch zwei Winkelpicker und einen Kescher.
Auch bestimmt noch zwei kleine Rollen.
Kannst vorbei kommen und abholen.Schenke ich euch.
Thorsten


----------



## MS aus G (24. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Ich würde Dir auch zu einer Stipprute raten, allerdings halte ich 3m für etwas zu kurz, 5m sollten es schon sein. 

Bei einem 9jährigen, muss etwas "passieren", der will keine Grund/Picker/Feederrute ins Wasser werfen und warten, das was anbeißt!?! Der braucht etwas in der Hand und eine Pose, die er beobachten kann. 

Was jedoch noch wichtiger ist, ist der Bekannte!!! 
1. Sollte er sich auch etwas um Deinen Jungen kümmern und ihm Sachen beibringen und erklären.

2. Sollte er auch, ich schreib es mal etwas übertrieben, Ahnung haben. Denn es hilft Deinem Jungen nicht, wenn er ihm 15Maden an einen viel zu großen Haken an die Stippe macht! Denn zum "reinschnuppern" sind, meiner Meinung, erstmal Rotfedern/Rotaugen angesagt, und nicht gleich Karpfen und Schleien/Forellen wie auf dem Schein steht!

Wenn er doch auch an Veranstaltungen eines Vereins teilnimmt, würde ich sogar empfehlen in dort auch gleich mit anzumelden, der Beitrag dürfte ja nicht zu hoch liegen, aber dort wird er "hoffentlich" die nötigen Basics am besten beigebracht bekommen und kann auch gleich noch neue Freundschaften schließen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## ATRiot01 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Mit 9 Jahren...auf jeden Fall eine Stippe um die 4m+, aber maximal 5m, ne 20er Mono dran, 2-3gr Pose, 18er Vorfach und 10-12er Haken...und ab zum Rotaugen Stippen (Rotfedern oder Barsche oder Güstern oder Alande..je nach dem was das Gewässer hergiebt) .
In dem Alter werden Angler geformt..aber bei einem 9. Jährigen MUSS was passiren..mehrstündige Ansitze auf Schlein oder Karpfen machen die nur einmal mit, und sitzen dann wider vor der Spielekonsole weils da ja Action giebt.
Villeicht mal einen Angler im Bekanntenkreis fragen ob er nicht seinen Köderfischvorrat aufstocken muss und den Kurzen dazu mitnehmen möchte...
Wenn er dann das Angler-Gen haben sollte und Spass an der Sache hat kann man weiter sehen..da giebt es dann Möglichkeiten wie zB Ruten und Rollen (ja das muss er dann auch erst lernen, aber wenn er das Anglergen hat wird er da Spass dran haben) von edlen Spendern hier aus dem Forum (habe da auch so einiges rumliegen....)....

Wenn ich überlege wie ich damals angefangen habe....Schilfrohr aus dem Garten, Zwirnsfaden aus Omas Nähkästchen..und den Wurm nur *angeknotet*..so haben wir damals Stichlinge gestippt....und jedesmal ein grosser Schrei der Entrüstung wenn ein Barsch den Wurm genommen hat und ohne Haken natürlich nicht dran blieb xD


----------



## diez (25. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Euer bekannter hat doch bestimmt auch mehr als 1 Rute - der kann deinem Kleinen doch bestimmt auch was leihen?
Auch die Kleinteile sollte er genügend haben um mal ein paar Tage im Jahr deinen Sohn versorgen zu können... - was kaufen macht in meinen Augen daher erst Sinn, wenn sich dein Sohn das Angeln als Hobby auch wirkllich wünscht.


----------



## Michael_05er (27. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, gibt es bei Euch einen Verein, der Termine für "Kinderangeln" anbietet, wo Dein Sohnemann dann mitangeln kann. Hast Du mal beim Verein nachgefragt, ob sie Leihgerät für solche Veranstaltungen haben? Wir machen soetwas einmal im Jahr und haben da einige Stippruten (Rute mit einer an der Spitze festgebundenen Posenmontage, fertig) für die Kids bereitliegen. Wenn nicht, gibt es vielleicht jemanden vom Verein, z:B. einen Jugendwart, der Euch vor Ort helfen kann? Die wissen zumindest, wo ein Angelladen ist und könnten mitkommen und beraten (und dafür sorgen, dass ihr nicht die übelsten Ladenhüter verpasst bekommt.

Für den ersten Wurf tut es vielleicht wirklich eine Stipprute. Wenn es etwas mehr sein soll, würde ich auch für eine günstige Allround-Ausrüstung plädieren. Teleskoprute, günstige Rolle, 0,25mm monofile Schnur und fertig.Ich finde aber Ruten von 4-5m viel zu lang. Wenn da irgendwo Bäume in der Nähe sind geht das nur schief. Das zehnjährige Patenkind meiner Frau hatte mit meiner alten 2,7m-Rute genug zu tun. Wichtig wäre, bei einer Rute mit Rolle darauf zu achten, dass der Griff nicht zu lang ist. Genau genommen das Stück von der Rolle bis zum Ende der Rute. Sonst kommt der Junge sich beim werfen ins Gehege.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*



HeMaDiHo schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> mein Sohn würde gerne Angeln. Wir überlegen nun, ob wir ihm einen Erlaubnisschein für Jugentliche ohne Prüfung holen. Damit kann er dann schon mal an den Vereinsterminen für Kinder teilnehmen. Mit dem Schein darf er nur Angeln, wenn ein Erwachsener mit Erlaubnisschein dabei ist. Und da steckt nun das Problem:
> 
> Ich habe rein gar nichts mit dem Angeln am Hut. (Bitte nicht schlagen. |supergri )
> ...



Ich hoffe die 7-8 mal werden zu 70-80 mal....
 In dem Alter habe ich fast jeden Tag am Wasser gesessen und es gibt nix schöneres...
 Sei froh wenn er ans Wasser zieht, angeln geht, besser als in der Bude hocken und Konsole zu zocken...


----------



## wobbler68 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Hallo

Erst mal für alle die eine 4m,5m Stippe oder Spinnausrüstung(DRILLINGE) empfehlen.

*Der kleine ist etwa 125cm groß,9 Jahre alt und hat noch nie geangelt.*


Also wird er oft auswerfen und mit 90% Sicherheit nicht dorthin ,wo er hin wollte/sollte.




Ich glaube da ist eine 2,7 m/3 m leichte Posenrute angebrachter. Mit der kann er auch 2-3 std. ermüdungsfrei angeln,wenn er denn so lange am Stück durch macht.Meist wird es langweilig und dann wird Pause gemacht.


Dann geht es wieder weiter.
Zum Angeln gehört, für mich, auch das drumherum. 
Umgebung und Leute .Dann kommt man entspannt ,vom angeln,zurück.
Wenn dann 1 Sache nicht ganz so läuft,meist das Angeln,bleibt der Spaß am ganzen doch noch erhalten.
Und grade bei Anfängern ist das Frustpotenzial schnell erreicht.

Einfach mal den Bekannten fragen ob er erst mal was passendes hat,Angler habe die Angewohnheit viele,viel zu viele Angeln  zu kaufen.


----------



## HeMaDiHo (28. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Erst mal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten. Ganz schön kompliziert. Aber nun sind mir schon ein paar Begriffe geläufig und ich kann damit etwas anfangen.

Von den ganzen Vorschlägen kann ich mir zumindest im groben Vorstellen worauf ich dann achten muss. Jetzt wird erst mal der "kleine" Angelschein besorgt und dann habe ich immer noch etwas Zeit um ein Gerät zu besorgen.

Das mit dem Bekannten ist so eine Sache. Er kann mit seinen Sachen etwas eigen sein. ;-)  Und Achtung Ironie an: Er ist die Zuverlässigkeit in Person. 
Daher wollte ich mich nicht zu sehr darauf verlassen.

Aber ich hatte von Anfang an schon das Gefühl, dass es nicht DIE Antwort geben wird. ;-)
Falls es dann bald an die genauere Auswahl geht, werde ich mich noch mal melden. Wenn ich darf.


----------



## silviomopp (28. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

#h habt ihr denn keinen angelverein in der Nähe , nur mal zum schnuppern und gucken ??


----------



## silviomopp (28. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*



silviomopp schrieb:


> #h habt ihr denn keinen angelverein in der Nähe , nur mal zum schnuppern und gucken ??





 haha , ich sollte vorher mal lesen |jump:


----------



## Fr33 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Wenn ich mal einhaken darf  DAS ist doch DIE Gelegenheit ein gemeinsames Hobby zu entwickeln.... sprich der Papa kann den richtigen Angelschein machen und dann kann man die Mutti am Samstag mal daheim lassen und paar Stunden mit dem kleinen Mann an denn See/ Fluss gehen....


----------



## pennfanatic (30. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Gute Idee !


----------



## Jens76 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Junge 9 - Ausrüstung kaufen*

Mein Junior war 10!
Irgendwann hatte er sich dann meine Matchrute - 3,90m, kleine Rolle - geschnappt. Das war genau das richtige. Damit konnte er einfach stippen, aber auch das Werfen üben. UND - ganz wichtig - er hatte Erfolg. Kleine Rotaugen und Brassen im 10 min Takt. Da war die Welt in Ordnung.

3,90m, 5-20gr., 2500er Rolle, 0,20er Schnur. Schöne Posenmontage und ab dafür.


----------

